# دور مهندس التعدين



## م عبدالرزاق (5 نوفمبر 2008)

هندسة التعدين

*التعدين هو عمليات استخراج الخامات من جسم الخام،الذي**يتخذ هيئات مختلفة كعرق، أو طبقة معدنية الخام يكون خام فلزي كالبوكسايت ، خامات **الحديد، المعادن الثمينة، الرصاص، نيكل،القصدير، واليورانيوم.أو خام لا فلزي**كالفحم، الألماس, الحجر الجيري, الفوسفات، الملح الصخري، المادّة الخام التي لا**تأتي من العمليات الزراعية يجب أن تستخرج من الأرض بالطرق التعدينية. التعدين**بالمعنى الأوسع يمكن أن يشمل استخراج النفط، الغاز طبيعي، والماء الجوفي**أيضا**.*


*تاريخ عمليات التعدين*

*عملية التعدين المبكّرة كانت في مصر**القديمة لاستخراج الفيروز من قبل المصريين القدماء في وادي المغارة في شبه جزيرة**سيناء. الفيروز كما استخرج القدماء الذهب من رمال الوديان ومن عروق الكوارتز** (**المرو) الحامل للذهب على حد سواء .وقد بلغ عمق التشغيل في لعروق الكوارتز الحامل**للذهب في بعض مناجمه تسعين متراً أو يزيد**.*
*تم التعدين أيضا في كولومبية القديمة**في منطقة تعدين سيريلوس في ولاية نيو مكسيكو، حيث أن كتلة صخرية 60م (200 قدم ) في**العمق و90 م (300 قدم) في العرض استخرجت بأدوات من الحجارة؛ تغطّي نفاية ذلك المنجم** 81,000 **م2**.*


*خطوات عملية التعدين*​



*1- التنقيب أو البحث لتحديد مكان الخام*
*2- الاستكشاف بغرض تعريف امتداد وتقييم الخام وتحديده تحديدا تاما*
*3- إدارة الثروة**كحساب رياضي،من حيث الامتداد والدرجة*
*4- تخطيط المنجم لتقييم الجزء القابل**للاسترجاع اقتصاديا** economically recoverable portion **من جملة الراسب المعدني أو**الخام*
*5- عمل دراسة الجدوى لتقييم المشروع الكليّ واتخاذ قرار سواء لتطوير العمل**وإنهاء مشروع المنجم أو تعديله لتصبح العملية ذات جدوى ويدرس المقترح الأخير وفي**حالة اتخاذ القرار بالاستمرار تتواصل الخطوات*
*6- تعمير المنجم لخلق طرق الوصول**إلى الطبقة المعدنية*
*7- عمليات استخراج الخام على نطاق واسع*
*8- إنهاء المنجم**واستصلاح أرض المنجم لتصبح صالحة للاستعمال المستقبلي في الأغراض التالية*​



*ماذا**يعمل مهندسو المناجم؟*

*مهندسو التعدين يخطّطون ويديرون الوجوه الهندسية المختلفة**لاستخراج المعادن من الأرض. يعدون المخططات الأولية لنوع وحجم وموقع وبناء المناجم**المفتوحة أو تحت أرضية**.*
*الأشياء التي يشرف مهندس تعدين عليه في منجم قد**تتضمّن**:*​


*- إدارة استكشافات الرواسب المعدنية و يباشر التقييمات الاقتصادية**بالتعاون مع الجيولوجيين، علماء الأرض آخرين للتقرير سواء الإيداعات المعدنية يمكن**أن تنقّب بطريقة اقتصادية*
*- إعداد المخططات للمنجم، بما في ذلك الأنفاق والأعمدة**للعمليات تحت الأرضية، وطرق النقل والحفر لعمليات القطع ، باستعمال برامج التصميم**بمساعدة الحاسوب وغيرها**.*


*- إعداد تخطيط تعمير المنجم وطريقة التعدين*
*- التخطيط والتنسيق مع الموظفين والأجهزة فيما يتعلق بالكفاءة، والأمان وشروط**البيئية*

*- استشارة الجيولوجيين والمهندسين الآخرين حول التصميم واختيار المعدات**والمرافق والأنظمة اللازمة للتعدين، بالإضافة إلى البناء التحتي مثل المعابر،**وإمدادات التيار الكهربائي والماء*
*- إجراء العمليات الحسابية،تقييم تكلفة**العملية وتنظيم الإنفاق عندما يبدأ إنتاج المنجم*
*- الإشراف على إنشاء المنجم**والتركيبات في المعامل والأجهزة المساعدة*
*- التأكّد من تنفيذ التعليمات ، بما في**ذلك الاستعمال الصحيح للمتفجرات، والتهوية الصحيحة للسماح لإزالة الغبار**والغازان*
*- إدارة الأبحاث التي تستهدف تحسين الكفاءة والأمان في المنجم*
*- إنشاء وسائل خدمات الطوارئ والإسعافات الأولية في المنجم**.*​
*هندسة التعدين **الدراسة**:*

*للاستعداد لمثل هذا المهنة، تغطي دراسة هندسة تعدين دراسة تشكيلة**واسعة من المواضيع مثل التقنية المنجمية وميكانيكا الصخور والتهوية وعلوم طبقات**الأرض وعلم المعادن والصخور والمساحة واقتصاد ومالية وإدارة المناجم، الصحة**والسلامة المهنية، المبادئ البيئية وتطبيقات الحاسوب**.*

*هندسة التعدين **المهنة**:*

*مهندسو التعدين عندهم الكثير من الخيارات المهنية المتعددة يتضمن ذلك**: **تخطيط وتصميم المناجم، مستشارون لعمليات حفر الأنفاق (للطرق، السكك**الحديدية،العمليات الكهرومائية، أعمال تصريف مياه المجاري أو إمداد المياه)، مدراء**عمليات،إختصاصيون تقنيون (ومثال على ذلك: -. ميكانيكا الصخور والحفر والتفجير أو**آلات المناجم وكذلك عمليات التهوية)، ، باحثون، أو مدراء للمناجم**.*

*صناعة التعدين **صناعة فريدة*​
*- مخاطرة في معظم الأحيان*​
*- مشاريع كبيرة تتطلّب رأسمال كبير**. *
*- تتطلب فترة إعداد (ما قبل الإنتاج) طويلة تمتد لسنوات في أحيان كثيرة*
*- تتعامل مع ثروة غير متجددة*​


*ولذلك ،شركات التعدين شركات كبيرة متعددة جنسيات في**أغلب الأحيان وإن كان الاستثمار الفردي موجود في بعض الأفرع الصغيرة مثل المحاجر**وغيرها*​​


----------



## اسامه طارق (1 نوفمبر 2009)

اشكرك على المعلومه


----------



## مهند عياد (1 فبراير 2010)

ولكن هل له مجال واسع في الوطن العربي ؟؟؟؟؟


----------

